# My boy and his new bow!



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My sons new Mission Craze. Mathews new line of bows. Bow only $300. Adjustable from 19" to 30". Right now its at 24" and shooting 170fps. at 40lbs. Just picked it up yesterday and I'm off work next week so we are gonna be huntin a lot.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Nice looking little setup. Good luck to yall next week!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome. 
I will have to check into those, didn't know about them.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

congrats! nothing like bow hunting.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats to you and your son. Gun hunting is great, but I learned so much more and enjoyed it more bow hunting.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Way to go, best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Neat little bow...good luck to you guys.

TH


----------

